# freight  sled



## JimVT

I am planning to build a large aluminum freight sled and seen a couple on this forum but can't seem to locate them now.
Can anyone help me out?
Jim


----------



## fogtender

JimVT said:


> I am planning to build a large aluminum freight sled and seen a couple on this forum but can't seem to locate them now.
> Can anyone help me out?
> Jim



What are you looking at hauling?

I built a sled that could haul any length lumber and whatever I wanted to stack on it.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tl8MbtqVs6g&feature=youtube_gdata_player"]Freight sled      - YouTube[/ame]



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FCipSlstuJk&feature=youtube_gdata_player"]Pulling a load of lumber      - YouTube[/ame]




[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NH9ZBrYxszk&feature=youtube_gdata_player"]Pulling the sled empty      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lia

fogtender said:


> What are you looking at hauling?
> 
> I built a sled that could haul any length lumber and whatever I wanted to stack on it.


 
Very innovative...


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

f you want jum i will send you some pics of my little sled i loaned out an it was drug several miles accross dirt with several drums of fuel on it


----------



## JimVT

dds said:


> f you want jum i will send you some pics of my little sled i loaned out an it was drug several miles accross dirt with several drums of fuel on it


 Don 
I remember when you built   the one with the tracks. I need something that will fit in my pickup or on the trailer with my bombi or snow trac.
It would be for rescue type work.
Jim
Oh, I am going to a large 4x swap meet sunday.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

you could modify the mesurements to make a freighter mine was made out of 1 inch steel and wood slats so snow could fall through it's runners were 1/4 inch by 6inch hdpe with 2x1 keels its a bit trashed after being running over 5 plus miles of barren ground i will shoot some photos of what was left the thing i liked was it would carry a load but was light enough to load my self when putting it in to the back of a truckthe runner supports were made from 6 inch hdpe pipe if i were to do it again i would use 10 inch pipe


----------



## fogtender

JimVT said:


> Don
> I remember when you built the one with the tracks. I need something that will fit in my pickup or on the trailer with my bombi or snow trac.
> It would be for rescue type work.
> Jim
> Oh, I am going to a large 4x swap meet sunday.


 
The sled I built could haul up to at least 2,000 pounds of lumber and supplies. When I built it, I made the ski stance the same as the snowmachine so that I didn't have to break trail twice. It is light and I used it behind both the snow machine and the Thiokol Imp. Here is some photos of it during the construction and a video of it carrying about 1,000 pounds of lumber (or more).

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bfo_mbUGX0"]Hauling cabin building supplies      - YouTube[/ame]

If your interested, you can either come see it or just use the idea of it to make your own.  It has been replicated a number of times now by other guys wanting to haul freight.


----------



## JimVT

I thought this might be interesting or amusing. During my build the wife walked by and I got some help.
I am having a little trouble with the swivel part but it's moving along.









jim


----------



## fogtender

I found this video I did of my sled for other guys that are wanting to build one. This thing has about five years on it and has hauled a lot of building supplies out to remote locations for both myself and others. So it is looking a bit worn from the new shots, but still ready for work when the snow flies!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqtBLx4ygak"]Snowmachine freight sled - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 300 H and H

JimVT,

Don't foreget to post pics of the completed sled! Looks very good so far. I wish I had a spool gun for aluminum......


Best regards, Kirk


----------



## JimVT

I got the hardest part done. A state wide snowmobile swap meet is this month and I plan on picking up some skis at it.




jim


----------



## kapkichi

Thanks Fogtender I will be able to finish mine now. You had explained it before but the pictures really help with the pivot detail. I am going to loose the springs before I go any further. Again grateful Kapkichi


----------



## fogtender

Look forward to seeing the end results and it in action!


----------



## JimVT

My new sprockets showed up for the snow track so I been busy mounting them. i did fine some skis  for mine and  should be back at it in a few weeks.
jim


----------



## JimVT




----------



## fogtender

JimVT said:


>



Looks good, you still need to add the wings on the top bar to keep the load from rolling and the tie down points at the ends of that for holding the load down, either that or you just haven't got to them yet!


----------



## JimVT

I wanted to get the main stuff first.  Trimming will be done then . Like cutting off the frame next to the c clamp .


----------



## fogtender

JimVT said:


> I wanted to get the main stuff first.  Trimming will be done then . Like cutting off the frame next to the c clamp .




Your going to really like it once you start using it! 

I put the wide ski skins on the skis which help float and allow the sled to Pull easier.


----------



## JimVT

this is what I came up with so far.


----------

